# Kingdom Boat Works is OPEN FOR BUSINESS!



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Kingdom Boat Works is READY FOR PRODUCTION!!!!!*

Congrats! Good luck on the venture. When can we see some pictures of the different set ups? Side & CC options?


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Production boat #1 is going to be a console boat.
I have not decided on side or center console yet but we will be posting photos to show it off.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Best of luck guys....hope you knock it out of the park! 

Nothing more exciting than starting a new business!


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

When the timing is right for me I will definitely be interested in a side console set up. Can't wait to see some photos


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats! I saw you're crew running around outside of the convention center at the Miami show yesterday, recognized the company name on the shirts but couldn't remember where! 

Best of luck on the venture and make sure to post plenty of pictures as well as performance reports right here on Microskiff!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

All the best. 

Your prototype is stunning; caught my eye at the very first glance. It's a tough crowd on here at MS, so leave no stone unturned. If you can exceed expectations at that price point, you'll have a winner.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing hull #1 roll out the door!


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Where is your shop located?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kingdom boatworks is offering a spring package that includes the rook hull with bulkhead hatches 25 tohatsu tiller manual start outboard polling platform push pole holders and galvanized continental trailer for 9800.00 till May 31


----------

